# sql zeitraum zwischen zwei spalten berechnen



## harzdame (20. August 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem. 
Ich arbeite mit einem SQL-Server und  habe eine Tabelle, wo es zwei Spalten gibt, in denen es einen Beginn und Ende gibt. Nun möchte ich gerne die Zeit, die dazwischen liegt berechnen.

Ich habe es mit between_months probiert.  Diese Funktion klappt aber leider nicht. 

Kann mir jemand helfen

Harzdame


----------



## Sebastianus (20. August 2004)

```
SELECT (ende - start) AS zeit FROM `tabelle`
```

Du kannst also ganz normal rechnen in den Abfragen!


----------



## harzdame (20. August 2004)

ja, das ist ja geht, aber glaube nicht so richtig. Habe eine neue Spalte angelegt, die Dauer heißt., aber irgendwie ist das Ergebnis komisch.

Das ist ein falsche Format glaube ich.

ich kann ja mal schreiben, wie die Daten sich zeigen.

Ende : 2004-07-05 00 :00:00.000
Anfang: 2004-04-06  00 :00:00.000
Ergebnis: 1900-04-01  00 :00:00.000


ich bräuchte aber  als Ergebniis  den Zeitraum in Tagen dazwischen.


----------



## melmager (20. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von harzdame _
> ich bräuchte aber  als Ergebniis  den Zeitraum in Tagen dazwischen.



dann die function todays benutzen

select (to_days(beginn) - to_days(ende)) as tage from tabelle

to_days gibt die anzahl der tage seit 1.1.0 zurück


----------

